# Renegade Skate



## bsnapp818 (Apr 4, 2010)

What do you guys know about these?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Never heard of it. Do you have a link to more info? Any pictures?


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

What do you want to know?

The original was designed by the Scott family and they were built one at a time in New Port Richey till the sale to Renegade Marine, I'm thinking early 2000's?


----------



## bsnapp818 (Apr 4, 2010)

Just wondering how good of a skiff they are..cant really find many reviews, or buzz about them.

http://renegademarine.com/boats.html


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

looks pretty terrible setup.

the 17 is a tunnel hull with an offset console? looks like a bad placement of the console. for what reason? what do you gain having it offset other than gaining room on 1 side of the boat? when you can just put it in the middle!

maybe so another person can sit next to you?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> looks pretty terrible setup.
> 
> the 17 is a tunnel hull with an offset console?  looks like a bad placement of the console.  for what reason?  what do you gain having it offset other than gaining room on 1 side of the boat?  when you can just put it in the middle!
> 
> maybe so another person can sit next to you?



Really??? :


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

The console doesn't bother me, it's a wide enough boat that it can take the offset without much issue. What does bug me is the front deck arrangement. From what it looks like to me, you can't mount a trolling motor without obstrcting one of the hatches and the flip up nav lights.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Skiff shop, was that posted in response to my opinion? If so in the video you can see they only show the TM down, but in the stowed position it's clear it would block the port hatch and the post nav light. The hatch isn't a hus issue, but the nav light is.
Just one of those things some builders out there think of and others don't.


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

I own a Renagade Nomad 18, its an amazing boat with an incredible ride in rough water, I know its not the Skate but the Nomad will run through any sea conditions the bay will throw at you, I take it out in the ocean in 2 to 4 foot seas, good luck.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Cool an 18' Boat in 4 foot seas ... WOW ! 

I'll just run in a "ripple" ;-)


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

it just doesnt make sense why offset the console only a few inches. move it to the gunnel or dont move it at all.


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

Probably so you can still store rods on both sides


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

would make more sense to center the console. that boat has alot of room in the cockpit seems kinda pointless and looks a little silly.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

I think the off center console is an option...
If you don't want it you don't have it! 
(choices are good...)


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

i still dont understand the fuction of an offset console? seems like it takes up enough room on 1 side where it would be a pain to get rods in and out of the gunnel tubes?

maybe its just me? i like things to be even


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

My buddy has one. Check out the Picture.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

Looks like little more than a glorified Carolina Skiff. If see a lot of hull slap coming from that bow.


----------



## Colbystover1 (Feb 10, 2018)

SilentHunter said:


> looks pretty terrible setup.
> 
> the 17 is a tunnel hull with an offset console? looks like a bad placement of the console. for what reason? what do you gain having it offset other than gaining room on 1 side of the boat? when you can just put it in the middle!
> 
> maybe so another person can sit next to you?


They offset the console so that all of the wiring can be ran to the transom. They can’t put the console in the middle because there is about 2 inches between the floor and the top of the tunnel. Can’t run all the wires through that 2 inches.


----------

